# Crocs?



## Matt_Fisher (8 May 2008)

Anybody have an opinion on Crocs as a possible accessory to add to the lineup?

Ideal shower shoe, barracks/FOB walkabout, or just plain retarded?


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2008)

I'll go with just plain retarded - especially those pastel colours they have.

MM


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

I speak for myself here, but Crocs = hippie


----------



## Harris (8 May 2008)

I've got a camo pair that I use for the shower and they're great.  I wouldn't be caught dead wearing them around though.


----------



## medicineman (8 May 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> I've got a camo pair that I use for the shower and they're great.  I wouldn't be caught dead wearing them around though.



You just got caught inpublic admitting to it though, good enough for me ;D.

MM


----------



## Hawk (8 May 2008)

I'm a civilian, I can put what I like on my feet! I caretake an apartment building, and have crocs that I wear around in the building. They're great! I only wear them inside, so I can run up and down the stairs, in and out of suites without worrying about what's on my feet. They're plastic, so I can wash them if they get dirty. And they're so-o-o-o-o-o comfortable. I'd love a pair of camo ones though. When I bought mine they were on end-of-season sale, and all that was left was screaming lime green and baby pink. I opted for pink. As a bonus, a little Chinese lad in the building gave me a heart button to put on one. He's such a sweetheart, I'm pleased with the little gift.

Like everything else, its a matter of perspective.


Hawk


----------



## Matt_Fisher (8 May 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'll go with just plain retarded - especially those pastel colours they have.
> 
> MM



I'm only looking at bringing in either the 'Army Green' or tan coloured ones.


----------



## Harris (8 May 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> You just got caught inpublic admitting to it though, good enough for me ;D.
> 
> MM



I didn't say I "wore" them in the shower.  Just that I "use" them in the shower.   ;D


----------



## Armymedic (8 May 2008)

Mark,
No. Th market is saturated with actuals and knock offs now. I doubt you'd get any great amount of sales for them.


----------



## Harley Sailor (8 May 2008)

Once you lace up the holes they look a lot better.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (8 May 2008)

Ok so I don't actually own a pair of crocs BUT.......

On a recent course I completed after the Nav/Field phase all the guys wore crocs to let their feet breathe and to rest the feet after some long marches. They all sung the praises of the Croc so much so that I will probably buy some myself soon.


----------



## RCR Grunt (8 May 2008)

'Nuff said.


----------



## HItorMiss (8 May 2008)

You will say different in a few months  ;D


----------



## WLSC (8 May 2008)

On TF 3-07, we receive them as a ''tour gift''.  We had the choice of either black, brouwn or tan.  They are magig in you feet...  And they dont make you feet stink at all    Never add a pair before but now, dont leave home with out them.


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

hippies I say..


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

I personally have never worn them as most of the people in my area that wear them are women and the more femine men...it's created sort of a sterotype...and they don't look like tough guy footwear.

I myself will buy and wear a pair, for the simple fact they are anti-septic and antibacterial. This is not mentioned but is the reason they are used in alot of hospitals now (the closed toe / enclosed foot type, not with holes). They are supposedly really comfortable too, and I could imagine wearing them after a rough march.


----------



## WLSC (8 May 2008)

> hippies I say..



Yep but a comfortable hippies and keep your feet in a good state plus, you can go to the kitchen with it


----------



## stryte (8 May 2008)

How about some of these!!

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/index.cfm


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

egad! :-X


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

> An increasing number of hospitals and health centres are moving toward banning Crocs and Crocs knock-offs from their facilities for fear the shoes have endangered both patients and staff.





> "Like cockroaches crawling out from beneath the ruin of the apocalypse, Crocs are back."



http://www.macleans.ca/science/health/article.jsp?content=20070604_106081_106081


----------



## WLSC (8 May 2008)

> egad!



Go and try some... :


----------



## geo (8 May 2008)

Sigger,
The hospitals have griped about the open toes or holes that are throughout the Croc's upper.
In theory, they claim people are at risk of being stuck by needles and the like..... 
Crocs has responded with shoes that have all the little air holes covered... but it just makes your feet sweaty cause no air is getting to them.


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

Great, sweaty hippies.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> hippies I say..



I live in Alberta, drive a 4x4, cook red meat over an open flame, cut down trees as required, shoot guns and drink whiskey.  I've got 2 pairs of crocks....hurray, I finally get Jack Bin Layton!   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (8 May 2008)

I don't see nothing wrong with them, but I wouldn't own any myself, or wear them :blotto:

Baker


----------



## blacktriangle (8 May 2008)

I still prefer my team canada shower flip flops, or some birkenstocks...


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

birkenstocks, fivefingers, crocs -  oh my!


----------



## RTaylor (8 May 2008)

fuckit, going for the plastic bag treatment. Those over my tootsies plus some antigerm powder 4tw...and cheaper too


----------



## NL_engineer (8 May 2008)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Anybody have an opinion on Crocs as a possible accessory to add to the lineup?
> 
> Ideal shower shoe, barracks/FOB walkabout, or just plain retarded?



Hey Matt your joking right ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Otherwise have fun competing with the superstore  ;D




I won't be caught dead wearing crocs, they look freaking stupid  :


----------



## Sigger (8 May 2008)

On the flip side, bell bottoms look stupid too, everyone had them though. They(crocs) sell like hotcakes with real Ontario Maple syrup.
Oh, wait.. Hippies wore bell bottoms, right?


----------



## MedTechStudent (8 May 2008)

Oh please, I've been posting hatful croc propaganda since before it was cool   :

BUT, since the thread is here.  They are a good way to meet new people, and tell them how lame they are


----------



## armyvern (8 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> I personally have never worn them as most of the people in my area that wear them are women and the more femine men...it's created sort of a sterotype...and they don't look like tough guy footwear.
> 
> I myself will buy and wear a pair, for the simple fact they are anti-septic and antibacterial. This is not mentioned but is the reason they are used in alot of hospitals now (the closed toe / enclosed foot type, not with holes). They are supposedly really comfortable too, and I could imagine wearing them after a rough march.



Hmmm, the staffs are being banned from wearing them at hospitals around here because they buildup static electricity, and a google search just showed their banning of wear in hospitals to be somewhat commonplace. 

I see as well that some schools are now banning them!! Yay!! The world is looking up after all!!  ;D

Mother of gawd ...

They're expanding the line!! Now in hot sports team colours!!  

http://shop.crocs.com/c-4-Footwear.aspx?reqid=4&reqProdTypeId=4&subsectionname=footwear


----------



## midget-boyd91 (8 May 2008)

My hiker boots or shit-with-laces!
Never a CROC!

Midget


----------



## 1feral1 (8 May 2008)

Pics please - show us your crocs, ha!


----------



## Shamrock (8 May 2008)

Noticed today the Canex here is selling knock-offs for $13.  They didn't seem to be leaping off the shelf.


----------



## NL_engineer (8 May 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Noticed today the Canex here is selling knock-offs for $13.  They didn't seem to be leaping off the shelf.



Did you think they would?


----------



## Shamrock (8 May 2008)

I tried giving them drill, but they just sort of loafed around.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 May 2008)

Shamrock, but did you use your Sgt/WO voice?


----------



## Shamrock (8 May 2008)

I exchanged mine for a whistle.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 May 2008)

Now, there's your problem, it's a well known fact that Crocs and whistles don't mix  ;D


----------



## Sigger (9 May 2008)

but does anything mix with Crocs? 





other than hippies


----------



## Harley Sailor (9 May 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> but does anything mix with Crocs?
> 
> 
> other than hippies



Matches and some good dry hardwood


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 May 2008)

I will be getting my first pair soonest for the Summer,

If I am to enjoy the civvy life, I am going whole hog!

dileas

tess


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 May 2008)

I hated them too.  Then I spent a day walking around Chappala in Mexico in a pair in 35 degree heat.  At the end of the day, my back felt pretty good, and no swamp foot.  They look dorky, but when my back and feet both approve,  who am I to argue?


----------



## ex-Sup (9 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I hated them too.  At the end of the day, my back felt pretty good, and no swamp foot.  They look dorky, but when my back and feet both approve,  who am I to argue?


Dido. I think they're hideous, but they work. I like to wear sandals in the summer (no not the hippie Berkenstalks, but somehat fashionable Tevas, or something like that). Unfortunately, in a matter of a few weeks, they would reek to high hell (I even would nauseate myself). My son wanted a pair last summer, so I took the plunge myself. And lo and behold, no more stinky feet. So at the price of looking like a dork, I no longer stink.  8)


----------



## Shamrock (9 May 2008)

And, unlike Birkenstocks, Crocs can be exposed to water.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 May 2008)

The off Roaders piqued my interest;







or the realtree beach;






Further to that, these are perfect for all the reason you had to buy flip flops or other sandals.  Protect, and pamper the feet, 'specially the chauffeurs that drive the black Cadillacs!

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> Dido.



I like _her_ music, unlike crocs ... or did you mean "ditto"??!!  >

Post pics. This should be interesting ... all Army.ca members owning crocs should post a pic of their feet in those said crocs. I'd be interested to see the vast array of styles/colours choosen by site-users. Shoes say a lot about people -- and Mr. Bobbitt may gain many new members to the site provided they have a foot fetish.

Perhaps I'll go buy a pair of those high-heeled ones in the link below, just so I have an excuse to snap a pic.


----------



## Shamrock (9 May 2008)

Act now and submit a picture of yourself in chaps AND Crocs, and we'll throw in a satisfied Vern.

Some restrictions apply.  Satisfaction may not be available in your area.


----------



## ex-Sup (9 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I like _her_ music, unlike crocs ... or did you mean "ditto"??!!  >


Ya,ya that is what I meant; if you were in my class, I'd call you a smart a**. Despite the popular misconception, teachers do make mistakes. Trying to mark Gr.12 tests and post comments doesn't always mix.  



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Post pics. This should be interesting ... all Army.ca members owning crocs should post a pic of their feet in those said crocs. I'd be interested to see the vast array of styles/colours choosen by site-users.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## mudgunner49 (9 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I hated them too.  Then I spent a day walking around Chappala in Mexico in a pair in 35 degree heat.  At the end of the day, my back felt pretty good, and no swamp foot.  They look dorky, but when my back and feet both approve,  who am I to argue?



Buy a pair of Keen H2's ;D and you will throw rocks at the uber-ghey : Crocs... :cheers:


blake


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 May 2008)

Crap, and I only found this thread now?!?!

We got em on 03-07, as was stated earlier.  For the guys in my FOB, they were worn quite often.  Of course with OUR dress regs we couldn't wear them outside of our tents ( I suppose media could show up at any time and scar the name of Canadian soldiers everywhere by showing us relaxing in a war zone) but in civvies and around the tent, they were good for airing out the puppies...

I left mine in Cyprus.  I am sure the lovely Russian cleaning lady finds them quite comfy.


----------



## rwgill (12 May 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> The off Roaders piqued my interest;



I have a pair of Off-Roaders.  I love them!

I wear Crocs to work everyday.  I own a restaurant and work in the kitchen.  They provide good traction on wet floors and are uber-comfy.


----------



## 1feral1 (13 May 2008)

Shock Horror on Bribie Island today....

On my way into the Unit today, I observed a local with a pair of  'ghey fluro gold' see-thru plastic crocs. Just like the same design pictured. Ya, he was barefoot, no socks thank gawd. This is my first recorded sight of these shoes. None for me thanks, just looking at these plastic PPGAB's (Peter Pan Get Away Boots), nearly began to slur my speech, and get double jointed at the wrist.

Holey shyte, over!


----------



## Sigger (15 May 2008)

There are hippies in OZ? oi oi oi


----------



## Redeye (15 May 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I will be getting my first pair soonest for the Summer,
> 
> If I am to enjoy the civvy life, I am going whole hog!
> 
> ...



Our mutual hero, the Waz, was sporting a pair in Petawawa while trying to dry his boots out - they're great for those wonderful moments in the hooch when you really need to piss and don't want to get the black caddies on - flipflops work just as well though.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 May 2008)

I actually found that flip flops needed to be retained with the traditional "toe curl".. at least in Crocs you could run in them if needed.  Plus, you have all those cute little buttons you can put on them.


----------



## Miko (15 May 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> 'Nuff said.



RCR Grunt,that image is copyrighted by Maddox. Suggest you ask first too use it.

[quote author=Maddox]
I love [insert-page-or-image-here], can I use it? 

If you want to use something on my site, please contact me and ask my permission first. Feel free to link any of the pages on my site, and my site itself on your own site. Please do not link the images directly. 
[/quote]

http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=faq


----------

